# Amplificador de 300 W



## meledu

hola amigos tengo un problema lo que pasa es que hace unos años construi un amplificador pioneer de 300W RMS y unos meses despues se me cruzaron los transistores de salida me propuse a cambiarlos pero me equivoque en el cableado y bolaron otra vez y junto con ellos mi bello parlante de eso ya 3 años ahora lo quice arreglar otra vez cambie lo que aparentemente estaba mal y tube mucho cuidado de no coemter errores pero maldita sea otra ves se crusaron lo transistores no se que pueda para y medi la tension que llega al parlante y es de 40v les informaciónrmo que el amplificador funciona con +45v..-45v y tierra  en las medicones que hice note que a los transistores que van del parlante a los -45v  de colector a emisor mide 80 v la verdad esque estoy decidido a arreglar este trabajo y por eso les pido ayuda los transistores de salida son 6 y son 2N3773....


----------



## jcduque

es raro que con ese voltaje tan bajo tengas ese tipo de inconveniente
podrias enviame el circuito a ver en que te colaboro, y tambien te recomiendo de antemano que si quieres protejer tus parlantes utilices un circuito protector a la salida de tu maquina.

Nota: previamente al conectar tu maquina por primera vez, debes probarla en serie con un foco de 110 v para que no se te queme nada, adicionalmente debes verifiar que el voltaje de las bias sea de 0.6 y -0.6 respectivamente


----------



## jannina caycho ayala

hola tengo un problema contrui un amplificador de 300w y se quemo mi parlante medi el voltaje en la salida y es 40 voltios 
deseo conocer si es el valor correcto o tiene algun problema el circuito he usado transistores MJ15003.
gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## pepepuerto

Hola a todos, para evitar que se quemen la bobina de los altavoces (que siempre son caros) cuando se estan cambiando componentes de la etapa de salida , os recomiendo sustituirlos por lamparas normales de alumbrado  de 100W 220 V , hacer la prueba,,,, las lamparas variaran el encendendido,dependiendo la potencia de salida, suerte saludos


----------



## meledu

hola amigoe ver si me ayudan quieo saber si puedo aumnar la potencia de mi amplificador con solo ponerle unos tansistors mas


----------



## gaston sj

hola yo te recomiendo que reemplases los transistotes que tiene por unos MJ15015 esos son muy buenos bue... epero haberte ayudado salu2


----------



## crazysound

jannina caycho ayala dijo:
			
		

> hola tengo un problema contrui un amplificador de 300w y se quemo mi parlante medi el voltaje en la salida y es 40 voltios
> deseo conocer si es el valor correcto o tiene algun problema el circuito he usado transistores MJ15003.
> gracias por tu respuesta



Hola Janinna, NO es correcto!! Debes tener no más de 100mV.
Saludos!


----------



## Robert Arango Morales.

Bueno hola lei tu problema... bueno yo construi un atenia amplificador y tenia en mismo que saber problema, debes saves q cuando una amplificador se cruza las salidas se cambian todos eseste caso los 6 y fue asi como funciono mi circuito ya que antes solo cambiaba los que se quemaban... surete espero que te ahiga yudado en algo


----------



## Emilio E.

para los que tienen el amplificador de 300w, tienen que fijarse si no se les a quemado el mj15015 de la parte negativa, o simplimente que una de las pistas que lo alimentan esten rotas, por si este no se alimenta bien con la fuente partida, manda la tension que si esta conectada directo al parlante. seguramente el parlante antes de quemarse, tendio a lebantarse


----------



## broka

crazysound dijo:
			
		

> jannina caycho ayala dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola tengo un problema contrui un amplificador de 300w y se quemo mi parlante medi el voltaje en la salida y es 40 voltios
> deseo conocer si es el valor correcto o tiene algun problema el circuito he usado transistores MJ15003.
> gracias por tu respuesta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola Janinna, NO es correcto!! Debes tener no más de 100mV.
> Saludos!
Hacer clic para expandir...



bueno te corregire...si te fijas en los amplificador comerciales...algunos dicen 20vRMS, 30vRMS, 40vRMS...etc...
si pones tu tester para medir correinte alterna. y bueno..lo pones en la salida del amplificador y pones un tema que tenga suficientes ""GRAVES"" o bajos..notaras el Voltaje en RMS saludos


----------



## hans bautista

8) oye man miras al contruir un amplificador hay que analizarlo bien antes de meter la pata
el amplificador model pioneer 300w fabricador por la misma en realidada proporciona 240w bajo una carga de 4 ohm y 220 w bajo 8ohm.y lamentablemente me parece que no esta bien diseñado(tratandose de pionneer)pero aun asi 
 para no tener problemas con los parlantes agrega un fusible de 5amp a la fuente de a limentacion por cada lado de la fuente(+y-) y otro fusible de 5 amp. a la salida de los parlantes
MIRA YO TE RECOMIENDO QUE ARME UN AMPLIFICADOR DE SIMETRIA COMPLEMENTARIA CON MJ15003 Y 15004 YA QUE ESTOS TRANSISTORES LA CUALIDAD DE NO AVERIARSE Y TRABAJAS DE LAS MIL MARAVILLASAKI TE PONGO EL DIAGRAMA:


----------



## nene

es un muy buen diseño ese que postea hans bautista...sin embargo con respecto a la tension de salida del amplficador la corriente continua (DC) no debe superar los 100mV.  En algunos casos y bajo ciertas condiciones esta tension se eleva hasta el orden del volt (no mas de 1V).
Sin embargo es claro que la tension de AC no sera de 1V, sino de 30 50 60 70...Vp dependiendo del diseño, de la potencia, de la fuente...etc....pues de eso se trata un amplificador, de amplificar la tension junto con la corriente.... 

Ahora si mides 40V DC en la salida...


----------



## ECUATORIANO

:evil: hola yo tambien tengo el mismo problema  ya que  los amplificador son un tanto opsoletos es el tl072 como amplificador de potwencia y el lm 1875 ncomo amplificador operacional  pero  alguien save el remplazo de esos  amplificador ..


----------



## andersonF

ola tu has probado este amplificador?. yo lo arme con los otros trnsistores y no he podido hacer que funcione se recalienta el circuito y me quema las resistencias 26 y 27 o no se si depronto hice las pistas del circuito trocadas. alquien tiene el pcb y me podrian colaborar con la fuente. de cuantos amperios se necesita y si los vatios son reales. al que me pueda colaborar muchas gracias. este es el pcb lo trace a mano porque no tengo progamas para probarlo. las vastas son desde arriba y desde abajo. si esta malo me podian colaborar. gracias ha y los transistores de potencia van cableados en otras targetas. salen deste los puntos mas grandes del diagrma


----------



## RALPH

amigo meledu este amplificador tiene errores de diseño , hace unos años tambien tuve este problema y lo bote a la basura , fui a preguntar al que me vendio por los datos para calibrarlo (offset , corriente de reposo ) y no supo contestarme, me dijo que tenia uno armado y funcionando , nunca me lo probo , es decir  una estafa . es un amplificador pioneer que venden en paruro , con su pcb y esquematico. Te recomiendo que hagas lo mismo , mas bien por que no haces  el del amigo luciperro que esta probado y es de 300 watts https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/ . Saludos


----------



## hans bautista

miren....no se si se sigua diciendo que el amplificador melody no funciona...confio en que ustedes tienen una amplificadora experiancia en armado de amplificador...confio en eso...pero eso si...yo ya llevo mas de 5 años armando amplificadorfcadores de todo tipo....ese circuito si funciona...pero antes de armarlo hay que ser concientes de que es un circuito muy complicado...por lo menos...se debe tener una experiencia de "avanzado"por asi decirlo...y si no tenemos esa experiancia...mejor no hay que atreverse...no queremos un monton de luces y cohetes a momento de probar en circuito.....yo personalmente...diria que no funciona si antes no hubiera armas uno similar pero de menos potencia....en ese amplificador se utilizan las caracteristicas especiales de los transistores(fijense que los colectores de los mj15003 van conectados directamente a +vcc y los mj15004 van conectados directamente a -vcc...si no hubiera armado antes uno similar..diria que esta mal diseñado...una conexion curiosa diria...normalmete se ve que cuando se usa un par complementario (tipo PNP y NPN juntos en la salida)los colectores de los NPN van a +vcc y los colectores de los PNP estan conectados a los emisores...ademas que ahi va el parlante(con o sin acople capacitativo) y los emisores de los PNP van a -vcc...me hubiera parecido algo raro el caso del melody...pero no lo es....miren la mejor prueva son los hechos....si yo lo arme...y funciona de las mil maravillas... cualquiera pienza en algo mal diseñado...pero en este caso no lo es...ese amplificador funciona bajo principios especiales.......si necesitan ayuda(calibracion,conexiones,fuente,transformador,etc) no duden en pedirmela..bueno para eso esta en foro no?????


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola meledu, ese amplificador pioneer que armaste utiliza como drivers los transistores D1047 yB817?, y el D401 como regulador de vias?, si es asi creo ue deberias revisar todos los transistores, te comento que yo tambien lo armé y la verdad no es muy bueno en cuanto a la potencia va por los 200W a 4ohmios, para lostransistores de salida te recomiendo los 2SC3281 , le va a dar mas peso a la salida  .


----------



## RALPH

Para el amigo hanz bautista , yo no hablo del  amplificador melody , me refiero al amplificador de meledu. En realidad es un amplificador que vende en paruro para ensamblarlo marca pioner y con una sola e .  por si acaso. dice que es de 300 watts musicales , pero como en paruro puedes encontrar cualquier cosa. saludos


----------



## hans bautista

mira amigo...bueno tienes maas razon que yo....para empezar...disculpa que obvie le nonbre "meledu"y lo confunda con "melody"....bueno es un error inocente...puesto que en los foros de internet...tu sabes...la gente ....hay vaces que no escribe bien las cosas....dispenseme por ello...pero si...tienes razon...el mercado esta lleno de productos indebles...y esas cosas....no es raro en contrar algunas cosas...digamos que no tan buenas...ni tan legales...hay que ser cautos...bueno...chaooooo....


----------



## crazysound

Hola amigo Hans, con qué tensión estás usando el MELODY? Qué transistores usaste como drivers?
Gracias.

(yo usé BD139/40 en vez de los 669/49 con +-70V, y con un poco de audio volaron los finales. Creo que ahí está mi error).


----------



## cronos

hola yo tambien estoy armando el amplificador melody pero aqui no consigo transistores originales, que otros puedo ponerles tengo unos 2sc3281 y unos 2sa1302 ¿los puedo utilizar?


----------



## crazysound

Si los podés usar, solo que tenés que poner 4 por rama por lo menos.

Si te funciona pegá el grito, te estoy esperando.


----------



## japifer

holas bueno lamentable lo que te a pasado pero mira es raro que tengas 40V de salida para un amplificador tan pequeño pues es claro que te esta quemando los parlante y todo a simple vista yo creo que estas teniendo otro problema como la etapa de driver del circuito por que en la salida no deberias tener mas de 20V y lo mucho 30V, mira yo me cronstrui uno de 2000W y tengo una tension de salida de 28V, con una fuente de 65V 40A  para que veas y ademas los parlantes no resisten tanta tension.

o lo otro tambien como bien mencionaron es poner una carga fantasma en la salida y medir voltaje v/s corriente, junto a ello en la entrada del transformador le pones en serie una ampolleta ( lampara) y si esta al encender tu circuito esta encendida al máximo significa que tenes un corto circuito, y si no es asi se deberia encender poco.

bueno lo otro que puedo decir es que revises bien y a lo mejor tan mal calculada alguna resistencia o algo fijate a y otra cosa que transistores usas: darlington, jfet, mosfet,ets. a y ademas para aumentar la potencia se puede poner mas transistores de los mismos a la salida en paralelo y dependiendo de tu circuito y de las caracteristicas de toso puedes subir la tension junto con la corriente de el o sino tiene que entrar a cambiar componentes.

bueno cualquier cosa me avisan nomas espero que revises bien tu circuito a y bueno si quieres me lo mandas y te digo que podria estar mal en el.
yo cuando diseño circuitos lo primero que hago despues de todo los calculos necesarios es simularlo en algun programa de electronica apropiado para ver si funciona y ver todas las caidas de tension. 

bueno saludos


----------



## kevinch3

Me interesó hacer el circuito de melody .. con bastante tiempo y ayuda.. para empezar porque es caro, para seguir porque no tengo mucha experiencia.. y además es un hobbie que lleva mucho tiempo de investigación.

Solo hay un problema.. que fuente uso? Al igual que el de 300w hay que armar el transformador?...
Nunca armé un transformador!

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

No es indispensable que uno mismo arme su transformador, en Trelew seguro existe, ademas de buenos corderos, alguien que bobine transformadores a pedido.
Si quieres hacerlo, en el foro hay calculadores que te daran cantidad y tipo de laminacion, cantidad y alambre de las espiras del bobinado de tu transformador.

Sugerencia si lo quieres hacer tu:
Averigua si en tu ciudad se consigue la laminacion para transformadores de potencia, consulta en casas que rebobinen motores .


----------



## cronos

Si los podés usar, solo que tenés que poner 4 por rama por lo menos. 

Si te funciona pegá el grito, te estoy esperando. 

te comento que si funciona, le puse cuatro por rama, lo he usado como una hora diaria por una semana a3/4 de su potencia con una bocina de 15" a 4ohms y funciona bien, tambien le cambie las resistencias por unas de 0.47.


----------



## arielomax

bueno la misma o muy parecida es mi pregunta porque hace un tiempo tengo tirado una transformador de +/- 45v 20 Amperes que rectificado se va a +/- 63 v queria saber si el circuito que proporcionaste trabajaria bien en ese voltaje espero la respuesta... gracias..


----------



## macua

Hola, miren yo arme el amplificador melody. En un principio anduvo de lujo! Los disipadores se calentaban muy poco. Hasta que un dia se me quemaron los 8 transistores de salida, no se por que. Los reemplaze una vez (que me costo mucho $$) funciono durante un tiemp hasta que otra vez se quemo. Averigue con algunos conocidos que saben del tema y me dijeron que podia ser el diseño que hice para el circuito impreso, respuesta que no me convencio. Finalmente opte por construir un amplificador de 2 canales con STK4048 que anduvo de 10. Esto que les cuento fue hace ya unos años les dejo una foto de la plaqueta que me quedo de recuerdo. Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Pues yo lo tengo funcionando desde hace ya varios años y nunca se me ha quemado, a veces esto pasa por tener algun tweeter quemado sin darte cuenta.

Saludos.


----------



## macua

No se, yo descartaria esa posibilidad, por que los bafles con los que lo la hacia funcionar tambien los utilizaba con otro amplificador que arme con dos TDA7294 en puente y nunca tube problemas, igual que con el amplificador con STK4048. Saludos.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Parece muy sospechoso, este amplificador es muy bueno, estable en temperatura y le puedes colocar cargas de 2 ohmios.

Saludos


----------



## macua

Si oscar es mismo pienso yo. La cosa es que decidi cambiar de proyecto por que los transistores de salida son bastante caros y son 8! Si tenes alguna foto o diseño del circuito impreso que utilizaste te agradeceria.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

cronos dijo:
			
		

> hola yo tambien estoy armando el amplificador melody pero aqui no consigo transistores originales, que otros puedo ponerles tengo unos 2sc3281 y unos 2sa1302 ¿los puedo utilizar?



Esos transistores los descontinuaron hace rato, duda de la calidad de los que compraste puden ser falsos.

Saludos


----------



## jgsonido

Hola oscar, como hago para que el amplificador pionner , tenga mas poder en bajos, ya que  suena bien pero no con bajos, solo medio bajo, gracias


----------

